# Would you buy a horse who is known to buck?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

If you were offered the chance to buy a really nice horse the right breed, nice color, good looking boy, at a quarter of market price, because of a bucking issue, would you?

Horse is described like this



> He was born May 03, 2003 and I have owned him for almonst 3.5 years. Initially, I was working with a trainer (as he was very green) and I am a fairly novice rider. He did buck me off on our first outside ride (spooked) however I continued to ride him (indoors) and had a professional continue his outside training. A few months later, I moved and he pretty much has been out to pasture ever since. I had hopes of building a riding arena on our property but that isn't going to happen and I am moving again into the city.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Probably not. As I'm happy starting my own, I would not buy a youngster who a self-confessed novice rider has messed up a bit when I could buy one that is more or less a clean slate.

But what is it?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

That horse doesn't have a bucking issue, it has a rider issue. Green horse + novice rider = spooking. Lets the trainer train him, which is good, and then puts him out to pasture, so he's probably forgotten a bit. Doesn't sound like a horse who is "known to buck". All horses buck when they are spooked, it's a natural reflex, especially when they have an unconfident green rider. 

A horse with a "bucking issue" is a horse that bucks with malicious intent to unseat the rider under normal riding circumstances. It can be worked with by a skilled rider or trainer. 

A green horse I would buy, a malicious horse I would not.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would have to agree with silverspear, it's not so much the single bucking incident that bothers me, it's the fact that he was very green broke by a novice rider before being turned out. That makes me wonder how many _other_ training problems you'd have to correct aside from the possible bucking.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

For the right price I'd give that horse a shot.

Guy I work for just bought a couple that had only 30 days of walk/trot and were then pasture puffs for 6 (!) years. They are coming along. One bucked, one didn't.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Doesnt sound like a "bucking problem". Guess it depends if you're looking for that kind of project or not.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would say it depends on the degree, this horse seems to not have a history he just spooked had a novice rider on him which equalled a fall. I think he would be worth going out to look at, knowing he will need work of course since he was ridden by a novice then stuck out to pasture.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

More info




> . I haven't ridden him since we moved tin July 2009 and prior to that I rode him in an indoor riding arena where he was fine, as mentioned in my ad I also have a trainer ride him outside for aprox. 6 months. I first bought him as 'green-broke' however couldn't get near him with a saddle when he arrived.
> 
> I then sent him to off for two months to be professionally broke and continued working with him for aprox. 9 months thereafter. We were doing great until I rode him outside for the first time and he spooked and bucked me off.....not going to lie, it shook me but I continued to ride him for another 2-3 months without incident.
> 
> He does have good traits such as easy to catch, good grand manners etc and was a smooth ride however he will need quite a bit of work (I would assume) to get back to where he was....hence the low price. One thing though is that he is a little difficult to load (3 out of the 4 times I've loaded him into a trailer it took a while and 1 time he just walked in).


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I would visit and evaluate the horse for myself. I would not automatically discount the horse, especially based on the description provided.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh. I'd pass. If she hasn't ridden the horse in 4 years, and the training before that was barely breaking at best, then you're looking at re-breaking an older horse. At 2003, you're breaking a 10 year old. No thanks.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

My horse has bucked off every person that has attempted to ride him. That is a bucker. This horse you're looking at just sounds like he needs a good rider that will build a solid foundation with him. I think he's worth a look if u can handle him and finish his training.

ETA: my horse is an 8 year old unraced TB hothead. And believe me, he was worth re-training 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If I was younger, you betcha! But now I am a little more choosy about what I ride.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> Meh. I'd pass. If she hasn't ridden the horse in 4 years, and the training before that was barely breaking at best, then you're looking at re-breaking an older horse. At 2003, you're breaking a 10 year old. No thanks.


I agree. At that age, I'd probably pass. If he was 4 or 5, I'd give him a look. Sounds like it was a green + green kinda deal and he was left to sit, unfortunate.


----------



## MeLikesUke (Apr 9, 2012)

Bucking a few times due to a spook is not a "bucking problem." He spooked outside because he's green and had a green rider. Young horses, more than horses of any other age, need a strong herd leader. If he felt that he didn't have that, i.e. a timid and spooky rider, he had every right to spook when he saw something scary. With a green rider, he may as well have been alone. His flight response kicked in, and that's all. I'd take him on if I had the time to retrain him and undo some of the bad training he may have received. It sounds like he just needs a firm leader, is all.


----------



## TSPCowboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I would go ahead with it. It sounds like it wasn't the horse's problem, it was it's training and green rider. Some people just jump head first into the deal, which really isn't a good idea. If the horse experienced an experienced rider and solid riding, I'm sure it could be fixed.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Before I read this thread.. no. I once rode a horse known for a bucking problem. She never bucked for me and I'd just school her w/t English. Well one time the lady that owned her wanted me to canter her. I told her I didn't know how but she got all upset. Well minute I "asked" she threw 3 good bucks, slammed on the brakes, I went flying over her head and landed square on my head. Yes I wore a helmet, but I sprained my neck and was terrified of horses for a good 2 months. 

I wish no one to experience that, so I'm careful when I've heard horses bucking.

My horse and I were green and green and no matter what he has never bucked for me. 

It depends on the horse but honestly if you're looking to save money then I just don't think that's a good plan. Better to spend a little more for a finished or at least safer horse, than save some pennies and get a lot of injuries.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

If I had the funds for another horse I'd do it in a heartbeat. Sounds like he needs saddle time, lots and lots of it....


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

IF you are looking for a project, and have the experience and time for it, then I'd say go for it. 

If you don't have the experience to train or retrain a horse, then I would steer clear of him, since the owner could be flat out lying about the extent of his problems, or the horse really could just need the miles...but why take the risk if you don't have what it takes to train a horse? Never ever take on a horse who is a 'proclaimed' problem horse as a first project horse...it will never end well.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If it was just bucking, sure I'd buy him.

But like everyone else said about the novice rider thing.....That's what would make me say no.


----------



## AEJaro (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know. I would do as themacpac says, I would go look at him and see what you view for yourself. I would want to see the horse moving on a lunge line, as I am sure he will need tons of ground work to bring him back up to working order.

I am in a similar position my mare is older and "green broke" when I bought her she hadn't been ridden in 6 months. (And ridden regularly for 1 year). She has a bit of a bucking issue too. But I got her at a good price and she is exactly what I personally wanted...a project.

The age wouldn't bother me, but I would be prepared for lots of retraining and brining him back into working condition. Also it never hurts to ask the sellers if they will let you do a trial period, that way you can see how he is when working regularly. Just a thought. 

Good luck!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Both times this horse bucked/spooked he was ridden outdoors with by a novice rider.One I think the horse needs a more confident rider & 2nd the horse needs more outdoor trail miles.I don't think it is so much a bucking problem as much a confidence one on part of the rider & horse.:wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting range of thoughts, here are some more thoughts to add to the pile...

It is not that unusual to have older horses not broke around here, they either seem to get broke at 2 or left until 7 or more.

He did get 2 months professional training, but we have no way of knowing the quality of that training

I believe that then he had 9 months with a trainer being involved.

If the price was right then a person could invest in a bunch of training to see how he went.

I tend to agree that this is a case of a green rider getting totally out of her depth.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nope, not at ten. I do agree green rider could have just fallen off a small buck but who knows. Plus it'd always be at the back of my mind. I wouldn't even look.
If he was sent to multiple trainers (yes unknown) he should be over this. If you want to stick your neck out and REALLY start him from the bottom up, maybe. But if you can't fix it you are stuck with it. There will be another project horse listed in a few weeks possibly even better looking that may just need miles but one that has never offered to buck or whatever.
I got mine who just needed miles and taken down a notch, why? Because he'd never bucked, kicked, reared, or bitten. And hasn't so far. Worth working with, for $350 delivered.
Pass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If he was within a traveling distance I'd go see him a few times and evaluate from there.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

This pic looks edited.. where is the girth.. what's going on with the saddle and the horse's barrel??



Golden Horse said:


>


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Sky. I was staring at that photo trying to figure out what was wrong with it, other than the fact that his head is held down but there is no rider, lunge line, or anything. There does seem to be a rather bizarre photoshopping job done on the saddle. Weird!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You caught me, I started off by just blurring out the riders head, then removed it, then the body, then the whole rider,.



should of stopped at blurring out the head, just got worse as I went on:lol: 

It's not _that _bad a job, well above the saddle anyway


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

If the ponie was what I was looking for upon examination,then yes.I dont care what training they have had or havent as I would retrain them anyway.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If it's not far, the horse is not $$$, why not go and look. You'll wonder forever if you don't!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He's handsome! Now that you made me look! LOL!!!!!
Are you going to check him out? How much are they asking?
I'd take him straight to a good trainers and get him warmed up if he checks out and if you ride him and he does well. I mean if he's cheap enough that would pay to get the "buck" rode out of him.
Still would be very cautious!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

A few buck when spooking, Or not sure of something aint as bad as a I HATE YOU BUCKER. And can be worked on and made into a great horse. Some of the best horses may buck alittle when they are being broke out does that make them buckers?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it depends on what you have planned for this horse.

Also going and looking at him is going to give you a better idea. Some peoples idea of bucking differs. A crowhop or a jump sideways to a novice can be a buck to them. So it depends on your experience and the level of "bucking" your dealing with. Nothing wrong with one that's a little cold backed in the morning when you first get on but I don't like the ones that decide to blowup after you been riding most the day and gets coyote on you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

YES if you know how to get rid of the bucks, it is a matter of training and if you feel good with this (and if you are not scared) I think you should go for it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I was younger, I would've said, yes I am up for the challenge. Now, nuh uh, I prefer horses who don't know what it is like to buck with a rider aboard.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok for the look of him, yes I'd go take a look at tall,dark, and handsome...

(knowing me I'd bring him home too!)

He is nice from what I can see.


----------



## Dark Horse (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous horse! I'd agree..if he's close by I'd bring an experienced trainer that you trust and have a relationship with, with you to look. No offense intended if you can do it yourself. 

I'd have the seller ride, then your trainer, then you, if all looks good. Having him take a spin or two on the longe would be a good thing, too, to see his work ethic before anyone gets on. 

The other thing I'd do, is go back within that same week and repeat the process. Two months of professional training years ago is not much of anything in my book. It's like sending your child to school for 60 days and then expecting them to know biology LOL. If I were to guess, the first ride will be a bit rocky, but smooth out. The second ride where the horse has to show his true work ethic (which there really is none) will show you what you'll have to work with going forward in training. JMHO and based on experience. It will also give you another basis for what you'd be willing to spend of initial price, then factor in your training. 

Everyone's definition of a buck is different based on their level of experience.

The other thing about the two months of training...here's me being a cynic..how much ride time did he actually get?? I went looking at a rmh years ago and most of the stock was young and not broke to ride. The bo proudly offered one month of FREE training!! Like...wow!!! So I asked how many times a week was the horse to be ridden...he hedged and said about 3 times..so...he wanted a high price and sweetened the deal with his one month of FREE training on horses he said were great for beginners after only being under saddle 12 times?? So, just because they say two months, doesn't mean it was all that..going back under my large Cynical Rock......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is a genuine question, this boy is advertised, and is close to me, and I really can't make up my mind about him.

He is very close, I was going to see him yesterday, but instead ended up getting treatment on my back, which I have somehow locked up again :twisted::evil:

I don't think that the owner will ride him, if she hasn't ridden him 3 years, she is not going to suddenly climb on and ride him now to show him.

He has stood for that long, so he will need to be restarted, he would be bought just from his looks, movement and demeanour. 

I am confident of my ability to get him a long ways back to a decent citizen, and if I felt the connection I may take the chance.....if he is still available when I am mobile, and when it stops rotten snowing here


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Something to consider is that a novice rider might call something a buck that was, in reality, just a little spook. I've seen plenty of green riders freak out when a horse jumped a little and automatically call it a buck. It's possible that you don't have a bucker on your hands at all. ;-)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is my main thought here, I'm not totally convinced that this is a horse issue, I'm guessing yhe odds are on a rider issue.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I'd definitely go and take a look at him. If you're not up to hopping on and see what he's like, bring another rider along that can sit a possible buck. See how he behaves and moves... he could just have a rider problem. 

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with taking an older horse and trying to train them to saddle. My mare is 16 years old and has only been ridden a handful of times. She was a harness racer and is trained to drive, but has no real idea what a saddle is. She was ridden once before I bought her and then I hopped on bareback. She threw a couple crow hops around the arena and that was it. She has never offered to react negatively again, and I don't think I've even seen her lay her ears back while being handled/ridden in the time I've had her (since October). I actually really love taking green old horses and working with them... they don't have any of the baby freak outs and they have a great attention span... the majority of them are surprisingly willing to work.

I think this handsome guy is definitely worth a look. In the very worst case scenario, you're out some time and some gas money.


----------



## Dark Horse (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing how this all comes out. Definately a beautiful horse. Let's hope his brain matches his looks.

Ten isn't all that old to make him into a solid citizen. My thought is once you get there and see for yourself, all your questions will be answered.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Bert was broke at 3, ranch rode at 4 until they discovered she was in foal, then retired as a brood mare and barely handled for 7 years or so. Se has come around really well, so I know it can be done.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I would pass, but I am not a person looking for a (re)training project. If you are, it sounds likely that this guy really just needs some time and miles, not a serious makeover, since one buck-off of a self-admitted novice rider doesn't really make a horse a 'bucker' in my admittedly inexperienced opinion. Depends on what you're looking for and how much work your willing to put in, as usual.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I probably would, after getting more info and seeing "what's up". A horse I ride is a "confirmed rearer" according to other boarders, because she reared and flipped on another rider. Rider was in an ill-fitting saddle and a curb bit with a bigger purchase and port that didn't agree with the horse. I put my wide jumping saddle on her, padded it up and put her in a fat snaffle and she is happy as a clam and has never reared on me or even threatened to.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Plus,always consider and look for things that might indicate any pain issues.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

okay i only read the first 2 pages of posts, but my opinion is if you dont mind the age and retraining him then go for it if he is really that cheap. i would ride him first though. i did actually buy a horse with a bucking problem and did get bucked off her probably a dozen times and rode many many more bucks in the first year i had her. yeah it wasnt fun and obviously i couldve gotten hurt but i was stupid gutsy and young enough to bounce back.
honestly i would ask them to lunge it a few times and then have a trainer or your self if you feel comfortable sit on it for a little ride. just based on your posts he sounds more green than a major buck issue since it seems at least that he only actually bucked one time.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

we have a gelding on the farm that would have been the same with a novice rider. He came as an unstarted 6 year old. He is really tuned into his rider and notices mistakes, plus he tends to be a middle to upper herd type guy, and he can test you untill he's sure he cant get away with anything. Bucked someone off right at the beggining. he went to the trainers for 30 days, came back and got lots of trail miles. He's not a 'bucker', but he tests. If you know what your doing, he won't even think of trying anything. Rode him the other day in crazy wind, with snow and he was very dependable.

Much of the time the the ones that buck to test are fine with a more experienced rider, its the mean broncs you have to watch out for, and this does not sound like one.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm guessing the situation was a people problem, not a horse problem....usually is. My mare was unbroke at 16....former owner tried to get a saddle on her and never could. I was a novice and got her not knowing her history for my daughter. I spent months bonding with her. She was all over the place, spooked at everything and dominant mare. But, eventually we got there and actually learned together. I know green + green = black and blue....but for us it worked. However, I was in no rush and did tons of ground work and even ground drove her first to be sure she had a foundation before I got on her back since I was terrified. She would crow hop when I first mounted her, so I did only that until it stopped. We went through the same crow hopping at the walk, trot and canter.....but just stayed consistent and didn't expect too much too fast. That also helped me learn slowly and really learned how to feel her. I must say it was the most rewarding experience. Before we moved across the country I had the ex-owner come out to say goodbye with her three young children. She was shocked when I saddled her up and had all three children ride her.

So, if the horse is not a rodeo bronc who is malicious, then I would say there is hope....but it also depends on you and how much time you want to dedicate to the training/bonding. I wouldn't do it if you just think you are saving some pennies on a pedigree. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm also wondering if this was the first Arab that the owner has had, I love them dearly, but I can see how a nervous rider could actually set off a bucking fit inadvertently, by over reacting to a green horses spook:lol:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Another interesting tidbit....my mare is a QH....come to find out her previous owner was told by her vet that she would never ride the horse because the blood line was 'crazy'.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> Another interesting tidbit....my mare is a QH....come to find out her previous owner was told by her vet that she would never ride the horse because the blood line was 'crazy'.



:lol::lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oldhorselady said:


> Another interesting tidbit....my mare is a QH....come to find out her previous owner was told by her vet that she would never ride the horse because the blood line was 'crazy'.


 Yeah, my horse is out of the Crazy line...I have a friend with a mare from the Flighty line, that horse is a handful!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

This ad made me laugh. People that put their horse out to pasture after they misbehave have rewarded the misbehavior and rooted it in the horse's psyche. So, NO, I wouldn't buy this horse. He's as bad as the "good" dog that bites.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

But read all of the info I provided, she continued to ride him in the arena after the incident, and her trainer continued to ride him outside. It was only when she moved that she stopped riding him, so the horse wasn't rewarded for bad behaviour.

I can quite understand, and sympathize with someone who, it sounds like, has been keeping their horse at a barn, who suddenly finds that when you keep them at home with no facilities and no helpers, that it is just to darn scary to ride.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If this horse is _"too darn scary to ride"_ (at home), than the horse is not a good fit for this owner. So, again I say, don't buy it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

To be clear I didn't say "this darn horse" is to scary to ride, just that generically "it is to darn scary to ride"

BTDT, there is a world of difference to the novice rider, who is not that brave, riding in the perceived safety of the barn environment, to the scary though of being totally alone at home.

I am not arguing with your conclusion, you wouldn't buy the horse, and that is fine, no worries, but you are not basing your argument on facts, the horse was not rewarded for it's behaviour, and I'm not convinced that the horse is to blame for the fact that it hasn't been ridden in the home environment.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

If it were me, no I wouldn't for the simple reason that the horse needs to be started ALL OVER again and that takes time and money. When there are plenty of good horses at good prices for the taking.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

No, I would not!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> No, I would not!


 THAT's what I should have said. =(


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Yeah, my horse is out of the Crazy line...I have a friend with a mare from the Flighty line, that horse is a handful!
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


 
She can be a handful, that is her personality. However, if you manage the energy correctly and become the leader, she is all yours. She is usually crazy, thougth not as crazy as she was, with others. She is one person horse. But she turned out to be a wonderful horse for me since she looked to me for all of her confidence. I can read her like a book because I always know what her reaction is going to be....scared!


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

I would buy if i had the tiem to put into working him back up.

I'd try and no.1 figure out the bucking problem, there's normally a problem, maybe not may, i would rather a bucker over a bolter or a rearer to be honest.


My own horse was a bucker/rearer and he's come around to just pigrooting in excitement, i can deal with this.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you go have a look see?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, decided against it in the end, common sense kicked in. I have one project, and that is all I need now.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

i once had 2 horses given to me a whimpy mare and a go man go mare. the whimpy mare was easy she haddent been rode in years but she came around just right the go man go mare that i assumed had been broke i just jumped on and started ridding when my friend got home i rode her right up to his truck and he said how in the hell did u even get on her? i looked at him comicaly... id been ridding her all day no problem i could tell she wasnt neck reined but i was fine.. she was 10 years old been rode by his wife once and the horse had bucked her off... that mare is now 11 and is rode by a 7 year old little girl.. she had a bucking problem a rearing problem an everything is scary problem... now shes solid. i dont think it really matters as long as you know what your getting into and how to fix whats been done to the horse! witch that id just restart him and hed probably be fine.


----------

